# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  سعودي يذبح ابنته

## Paradise

أغلق مداخل الشقة لمنع إسعافها
سعودي يذبح ابنته لمنعها من الدراسة في كلية للصحة 

الأب بعد ارتكابه الجريمة (نقلاً عن جريدة الوطن السعودية) 
أنهى والد سعودي حياة ابنته الشابة ذبحاً، لمعارضته رغبتها بالالتحاق إحدى الكليات الصحية في المملكة.
وقعت الجريمة بينما كان الأب، وهو في العقد الرابع،
في زيارة تقليدية إلى منزل زوج طليقته في جدة، لرؤيته ابنته، طالباً من أمها تركهما على انفراد.  
وخلال لقائهما، حاولت الابنة ذات الـ 19 ربيعاً إقناع والدها بالسماح لها بدخول الكلية التي تريدها،
خاصة بعد تفوقها بمجموع 98% في الثانوية العامة. لكن جواب الأب كان بإخراجه سكيناً كانت بحوزته،
ليشرع بتسديد الطعنات المتتالية في جسد الابنة التي حاولت الاستغاثة دون جدوى،
وسط تهديداته بعدم اسعافها ولا التدخل لإنقاذها، حتى أنه وقف على مدخل العمارة
لمنع دخول أو خروج أي شخص من الشقة، حسب ما نقلت الزميلة براء العتيق،
في صحيفة "الوطن" السعودية، الجمعة 19-12-2008. 
وحين هرعت الدوريات إلى موقع الجريمة، فوجئت بالجاني يعتلي
إحدى السيارات وفي يده السكين ملطخة بالدماء ويهذي بكلمات غير مفهومة
بينما يحمل في اليد الأخرى قطعة خشبية، متوعداً بقتل كل من يقترب منه. 
وبعد توقيفه، تم اقتياد الجاني إلى قسم شرطة الشمالية لاستكمال التحقيق معه
حيث تم العثور على حبوب الكبتاغون المخدرة في ملابسه أثناء تفتيشه
وأصيب وكيل الرقيب بخدوش ورضوض خفيفة جراء السقوط،
فيما لفظت الفتاة أنفاسها في أحد المستشفيات القريبة من الموقع.

----------


## ابو نعيم

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## m_vip_991

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## Sad Story

لا حولة ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الله يثبت علينا العقل والدين

الله يرحمها ويغفرلها ذنوبها 

شكرا برادايس

----------


## محمد العزام

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العظيم 
مشكورة

----------


## زهره التوليب

أكيد مش طبيعي! اما مريض نفسي او تحت تأثير مخدر..أو مجنون

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو نعيم  
_ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

شكرا على الموضوع 
_


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_vip_991  
_لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

_


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Sad Story  
_لا حولة ولا قوة الا بالله_


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_الله يثبت علينا العقل والدين 

الله يرحمها ويغفرلها ذنوبها 

شكرا برادايس
_


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العظيم 
مشكورة
_


 شكرا للجميع

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_أكيد مش طبيعي! اما مريض نفسي او تحت تأثير مخدر..أو مجنون_


لئوا معاه حبوب الكبتاغون المخدرة
بس مهما كان السبب هاي مأساة ما الها اي مبرر او عذر
شكرا زهرة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله يرحمها

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_الله يرحمها_


 ويرحمنا بها الزمن اللي الاب بيئتل فيه بنته
شكرا خالد

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## Paradise

شكرا جنتل مان على المرور

----------


## باريسيا

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على هيك اباء هاد مش اب هاد مجرم 

لا يستحق لا الاحترام ولا وحتى حدا يطلع فيه 

مافي اب بيقسى على بنته بهل الطريقه هاد 

هاد واحد مجرم مافي بقلبه لا رحمه ولا شفقه 

في ناس فعلاً بحكي من كل قلبي مالكم وجود بينى 

مش شطاره ولا هي حدا راح يهنيك على فعلتك 
مافي واحد راح يحكيلك يعطيك العافيه فعلاً ازقرة ورجال قتلت بنتك مشان ماتدرس 

خلاص عصبت انا ماراح اكمل 

بس بتشكرك على الخبريه

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باريسيا  
_حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على هيك اباء هاد مش اب هاد مجرم 

لا يستحق لا الاحترام ولا وحتى حدا يطلع فيه 

مافي اب بيقسى على بنته بهل الطريقه هاد 

هاد واحد مجرم مافي بقلبه لا رحمه ولا شفقه 

في ناس فعلاً بحكي من كل قلبي مالكم وجود بينى 

مش شطاره ولا هي حدا راح يهنيك على فعلتك 
مافي واحد راح يحكيلك يعطيك العافيه فعلاً ازقرة ورجال قتلت بنتك مشان ماتدرس 

خلاص عصبت انا ماراح اكمل 

بس بتشكرك على الخبريه 
_


 انا معك بكلامك وبتفهم عصبيتك لانو انا كمان عصبت كتيير
شكرا باريسيا بس روئي

----------


## حلم حياتي

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
الله لا يرحمه
على هالعملة

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلم حياتي  
_لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

الله لا يرحمه
على هالعملة_




شكرا حلم حياتي

----------


## الولهان

الله يرحمها 
ابوها شخص مجنون فعلا

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الولهان  
_الله يرحمها 
ابوها شخص مجنون فعلا 
_


 شكرا لمرورك

----------

